# Lake Livingston "Need a Tow" Phone List



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Even though I have a new boat, I have been concerned about being stranded sometime on the big lake due to stump impact, fuel issues, electrical problems, etc, especially if the winds come up. I know that I could call 911 or the Scenic Loop FD, but that seems over the top. Since the people on this forum are great, I thought it would be useful to maintain a private phone list for people to text as a group (or call individually) if they have a problem and need a tow back to their boat house or ramp. I live on the lake, and I think that most people are like me - willing to lend a hand/boat tow if available. I think that such a list could save a boat or a life someday, and at least give many of us (and our spouses) peace of mind.

So, if you are interested in joining the "Need a Tow" list, send me a private message with your name and phone number. The list is only to be used if you need a tow. You must be a 2CoolFishing forum member, and by joining the list you agree to respond to a member in need if you are available and at the lake. Also, please indicate if you are NOT able to receive text messages at your number. I will send out the complete list to all those join and I will keep it updated as appropriate.

Gary


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome idea Gary. I don't go to the lake enough for to be helpful on the list though.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a great idea. I had to come in last year on my trolling motor one night after I stayed to long . Luckily I was just south of Dove Island and was able to get access to the cedar point boat ramp so it wasn't to far


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great ideal usually up every other weekend. Pm will be sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Tow*

Great idea for forum members to band together to assist others!

We have had Boat US insurance for boat tow and trailer assist. Anywhere any time 24/7. They always send somebody no matter where we are. They made the phone calls to find us tire and rim for trailer, so we can drive to get one with the truck after unhitching the trailer and have it ready when the service mechanic shows up. Yes, it's been expensive over the years, BUT when needed, it's there for us.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks to all of you who have responded privately to me. We have a good list so far and I think it will be useful in an emergency to those who participate. If you have already send me a PM, I will send you the compiled list within a week. 

For those of you haven't responded yet and want to participate, please send me a PM with your cell number by Friday, Oct. 9. Otherwise, you will have to wait until the next update (probably once a quarter) if you want to be included.

Gary


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great job you did with putting this together! Thanks
People don't have to be living on the lake to get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hd_gresham (Aug 20, 2015)

Great idea


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Check your pm!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

2Coolers who fish Lake Livingston:

I am about to refresh and reissue the Lake Livingston "Need a Tow" list for 2016. This is a free private list of cell phone numbers for people to text as a group (or call individually) if they have a problem while on the lake and need a free tow back to their boat house or ramp. There are current 24 members on the list. I expect this list to be rarely utilized, but it will be useful to have if the need does arise.

If you are a current member of the list, there is no need to do anything. But if you are not yet on the list and you want to join, send me a private message with your name and cell phone number. As a reminder, the cell phone numbers on the list are ONLY to be called if you need a tow.

Gary


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Also, if you PM me with your name and cell number, please also indicate the Lake Livingston neighborhood that you live in or typically launch near (e.g., Indian Hills, Kickapoo Creek, etc.). Where possible, I try to group the list by people who live somewhat in proximity of one another.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your hard work on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahoe06 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great Idea Gary! PM Sent!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

*Lake Livingston "Need a Tow" Phone List*



GaryI said:


> Also, if you PM me with your name and cell number, please also indicate the Lake Livingston neighborhood that you live in or typically launch near (e.g., Indian Hills, Kickapoo Creek, etc.). Where possible, I try to group the list by people who live somewhat in proximity of one another.


I usually launch at state park. I am not able to goes as often as other but if i am on lake i would be happy to lean a hand.

PM send.


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

My name is Ray Seely, I live and launch from Beacon Bay. My phone number is 281-608-9875 and I can receive text.


----------

